# T3 Liothyronine - Cytomel?



## Tarajane (Jun 12, 2017)

Can you buy T3 Liothyronine over the counter in UAE? Possibly under name "Cytomel"?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Tarajane said:


> Can you buy T3 Liothyronine over the counter in UAE? Possibly under name "Cytomel"?


No, you can only get it with a prescription


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually you can buy some thyroid hormone replacement therapies dry cheaply over the counter, however, it's really important that you are monitored regularly with blood tests and annual ultrasounds. Taking too much or too little can make you very ill and cause permanent and even life threatening conditions.


----------

